# Where to get a porcelain or ceramic pinky slide in Canada?



## El Kabong (Feb 7, 2011)

I am having a bugger of a time trying to find a small I.D. (5/8 - 11/16", 16 - 17mm) and short (1-3/4 - 2") ceramic or porcelain guitar slide. I am in rural Alberta, prefer to order online/mail order, but most of the decent slides I find are in the US and either they don't ship to Canada or they do and charge a small fortune for shipping (c'mon musiciansfriend, $33 to ship a little guitar slide north of the border when you ship across USA for free?)
I am within reasonable driving distance of Calgary but I've been to several stores and all I find is the usual steel and glass slides. When I do find a mudslide or boneyard slide, it's always a medium or large size.
I've even tried ebay and there's one Joe Perry Boneyard small/short on there for about $19 but another $13 shipping, total over $30 for a slide that Calgary stores (if they had stock in my size) sell for under $20.
Any guidance?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know where in Canada to buy the slides you are looking for but I recently bought a couple of slides from here The BEST Guitar Slides by Rocky Mountain Slide Company . Just amazing sounding slides and he makes them in a wide range of sizes. Shipping was around $5.95. I thought that was very resonable. Doc is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sir Ramic at The 12th Fret: Sir Ramic Slides, Twelfth Fret, Toronto Canada Note that you'll need to specify inside diameter for non standard models.

These folks may be worth a call too. I've found them very helpful when I've needed something. Folkway Music -- Professional Instrument Repair, Fine Fretted Instruments, Custom Flat-Top Acoustics, Vintage and Fine Used Instruments

Not ceramic, but great slides nonetheless: Acoustic and Electric Custom-made Glass and Bottleneck Guitar Slides - Diamond Bottlenecks : Home Page

Any Dunlop dealer should be able to order whatever Dunlop distributes, and Dunlop dealers are everywhere. Dunlop Manufacturing :: Slides

All things said and done though, a call to Elderly Music Elderly Instruments - Welcome - Elderly Instruments would be in order. Slides - Elderly Instruments

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The Twelfth Fret in Toronto carries Sir Ramic Slides which are made locally by John Tilden's wife Liz. I don't know the contact details but you might try contacting them directly. John is a very well know session guitarist and teacher FYI.

Edit: Looks like Mooh types a lot faster than me... Missed the above post while I was typing!


----------



## El Kabong (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks folks! This gives me some good leads to chase.

@mario- I was drooling over a Rocky Mountain slide when I found them online but then I found this in the policies:

Rocky Mountain Slides Company only ships within the United States of America excluding the regions: Marshall Islands, Northern Mariana Islands, Palau, Puerto Rico and Virgin Islands

Maybe I should contact them instead of trying to order online.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

El Kabong said:


> Thanks folks! This gives me some good leads to chase.
> 
> @mario- I was drooling over a Rocky Mountain slide when I found them online but then I found this in the policies:
> 
> ...


Contact Doc directly at [email protected] . You will not regret it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

edit: double post


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I've got a couple of slides from Moonshine Guitar Slides and I love 'em to bits. They shipped to me in Ottawa no problem. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## El Kabong (Feb 7, 2011)

Just thought I'd give this old thread some closure in case anyone else is having a similar problem finding a pinky slide. I did get the Rocky Mountain slide, they do ship to Canada, Doc's great and I really like the slide- low weight, sounds good, fits great.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:_) Good you got it resolved. Historically a straight razor was used for slide. I would have suggested a little thinking outside the box and a said to pop over to your local co-op and have a look at the welding supplies for a ceramic nozzle shield  I have a Sir Ramic, which while cool looking I found too hard to handle LOL


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> The Twelfth Fret in Toronto carries Sir Ramic Slides which are made locally by John Tilden's wife Liz. I don't know the contact details but you might try contacting them directly. John is a very well know session guitarist and teacher FYI.
> 
> Edit: Looks like Mooh types a lot faster than me... Missed the above post while I was typing!


I really like my Sir Ramic. It's bulky but not too heavy and a very smooth finish.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hummingway said:


> I really like my Sir Ramic. It's bulky but not too heavy and a very smooth finish.


I think that bulk threw me. That, and it variously fits and doesn't but that is the nature of my arthritis as the swelling comes and goes


----------

